# Jumperoo Height Setting Question



## Mrs IKW

Violet has a Rainforest Jumperoo, its got 3 height settings and at the moment its on setting no 1 (which Im guessing is the lowest setting) How will I know when I should move it to a higher setting? She bounces in it really happily & when shes just sitting in it playing with the toys then her feet are on the floor with her knees slightly bent. 

Not sure how to know when to raise the seat up? :wacko:


----------



## happigail

Bloody good question! Also wanna know this!


----------



## a_c

I believe they should have their toes touching floor but not flat feet - i guess so as not to be putting all their body weight on feet. Poppy is on setting two already.


----------



## leash27

WSS ^^

They should only be able to touch the floor with their tippy toes, not the whole foot!

x


----------



## Aunty E

We moved it up when the bouncing got TOO vigorous. It was pretty obvious and she stayed on the bottom setting for AGES. Hardly used the last setting as she was walking fairly soon after we moved it up.


----------



## Khloeee

I've just moved it up to setting 2 as Arlo's whole feet were touching the floor and his bouncing got a bit too vigourous. On setting 2 his tip toes are barely touching the floor so he's a bit confused as to why he can't jump so much now!


----------



## stardust599

Macy is on setting 2 just now as on setting 1 her whole feet touch the floor and there not supposed to xx


----------



## Mrs IKW

Thank you - I need to move it up ASAP as her whole foot is flat on the foor and she can bounce really powerfully from one foot to the other and can launch herself upwards by jumping with both feet! :)


----------

